# Canon Powershot A650 battery life dilema



## Big (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a Canon Powershot A650 that I bought 1 year ago. I had Energizer rechargeable batteries in it from my previous camera until recently because I thought the batteries were just getting weak from all the charges. So...I got brand new rechargeable batteries and I still seem to have the same problem. It goes through batteries like crazy. Probably 20-25 shots on a full charge. I used to get close to 200-250 when I first bought it as well as when I had my A630 before this one. Could it be the camera itself? I wouldn't think there would be a way it would be the camera but now with new batteries, it does the same thing. The batteries are good for hundreds of pics on one charge, so I'm lost. Any advice?
Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Garbz (Jul 10, 2009)

Could be your charger too. Rechargeable NiMha batteries are very easy to ruin by overcharging. A charger which charges for a certain amount of time is not really suitable.


----------



## KmH (Jul 10, 2009)

Have you cleaned the battery contacts in the camera recently?


----------



## Big (Jul 10, 2009)

Garbz said:


> Could be your charger too. Rechargeable NiMha batteries are very easy to ruin by overcharging. A charger which charges for a certain amount of time is not really suitable.



I use an Energizer 15 minute charger which came with batteries when I bought it. It worked great for the last 2 years until now. So... I found some Duracell rechargeable batteries which are also made for 15 minute charging. I got Duracell because in order to get Energizer AA batteries, you have to buy the charger too (which is BS) The charger lights up after 15 minutes and I have never left them in for longer than that. Plus the new batteries were charged, used for about 20-30 shots and now my camera says their dead...I also tried using normal non-rechargeable batteries before I got the new ones and it was the same deal.



KmH said:


> Have you cleaned the battery contacts in the camera recently?


I'll try anything but my guess is it's something more although I hope not...


----------



## Garbz (Jul 11, 2009)

Easy way to test is go and buy a set of Energizer Lithiums. If you don't get 250 shots out of them than maybe your camera has a fault.

If the flash storage capacitor is leaking then the flash would infinitely charge. That would cause you to not get much life out of it. But that is a continuous thing. So try turning on the camera and not taking any picture with a flash at all. If it dies after a short time then it could be a viable problem.


----------



## Big (Jul 11, 2009)

Garbz said:


> Easy way to test is go and buy a set of Energizer Lithiums. If you don't get 250 shots out of them than maybe your camera has a fault.
> 
> If the flash storage capacitor is leaking then the flash would infinitely charge. That would cause you to not get much life out of it. But that is a continuous thing. So try turning on the camera and not taking any picture with a flash at all. If it dies after a short time then it could be a viable problem.



Hmmm...I actually don't take many pictures with flash on. I usually have it in manual mode and barely use auto. I am not crazy about point and shoot flashes unless I am just being quick or taking night shots.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 11, 2009)

No but on many point and shoot cameras the flash automatically charges even when it's turned off. If the storage capacitor is leaking power, then this charge cycle is somewhat continuous and your camera drains the batteries continuously.

But the point is the same. If you can't get a decent number of shots out of brand new Energizer lithium batteries then there's something wrong with the camera.


----------



## Big (Jul 24, 2009)

I just found this (strange) site that has someone with the same problem as me. He had it for 14 months (same exact time as I have). Should I try to email Canon? I don't know how good the customer service is but I might give it a try. I looked at the contacts and they are perfect. Kind of aggravating when you want to use the camera and it has "dead" batteries and shuts off on you.


----------



## kixter (Sep 25, 2009)

This site fixed my A720 frequent low battery warning.. thanks!

Low-Battery Warning Problem Fix - Canon PowerShot A570 IS Digital Camera - Epinions.com


----------



## jbogusz (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had short battery life for several years until I received this solution from Canon support (it's not published on their website):

1.  Remove your batteries and close the battery door.

2.  Hold down the ON/OFF switch for 1 minute.  This drains the camera of
all of its energy, causing the camera to reset itself.

3.  Remove you hand and replace the batteries.

Turn your camera ON.


----------

